# Digitrax BDL168 LEDs?



## cecilchesser (Jul 4, 2015)

I am currently adding BDL168 block detection to my new HO train layout. I would like to show the occupied blocks on a Turnout Control Panel. Can anyone recommend which Yellow LEDs (and resistors) I should buy? I cannot find this advice anywhere.

I will also be installing DccConcepts ADS-8fx Turnout controls. I bought Red and Green LEDs from them that I hope will be compatible with their controls.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Most any 2 or 3 mm (or whatever size fits
your panel) LEDs will be ok for your project. They'll
likely be rated at 1.5 to 3 volts.

Depending your the DC source voltage for them, you'll need
470 to 1,000 ohm 1/4 watt resistors for them. This would
apply to the red/green turnout indicators also.

Don


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

From the BDL168 instructions:
"The BDL168 can report occupancy information via the LocoNet connection or
via direct output to a user created LED panel."
You do not need resistors as the occupancy output voltages are for leds already.
That is how the LT5 tester works that came with the BDL168.
Just use the commonly available cheap leds.


----------

